
We Don't Wash Dishes Like We Used To - nate
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/17/business/dawn-powerwash-spray-procter-and-gamble/index.html
======
JohnFen
> This new bottle of Dawn spray with a nozzle costs about two dollars more
> than the regular version of Dawn liquid soap. P&G hopes consumers are
> willing trade up for the higher-priced version of because of the convenience
> the soap should bring to daily chores.

What convenience does it bring? The press release news article doesn't really
describe it. When I'm washing dishes in onesies/twosies, I apply a drop or two
of detergent to the scrubber, and scrub. This works like a charm. I don't see
how this new product improves anything -- it looks like it's just a _lot_ more
expensive.

